

You know what sucks? Bounds crashes with your NSArrays. - JonSchneider
https://github.com/Jon-Schneider/NSArray-ObjectAtIndexWithBoundsCheck

======
chromejs10
You have a copyright notice on 3 lines of what is probably the most common
code used in objective-c?

